# Super Sale On IGF DES



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

*See PURCHASEPEPTIDES.COM for details!*​


----------



## irish_2003 (May 10, 2011)

great sale.....i still haven't cracked open the ghrp6 yet because the Rips are making me so fucking hungry every hour that i'm scared to be even more hungry......i'll be switching to peps at the end of this rip run and be able to post my feedback for everyone then


----------



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Irish


----------



## slow-90lx (May 11, 2011)

Just finished a vial of IGF-DES.  Mainly used it for tendonitis, and it definitely feels better. Seems like I have more veins popping and getting some crazy pumps right after injecting.  

I still have another vial, but tempted at this price to get a few more


----------

